# Round bale storage



## wbstofer (Mar 13, 2010)

A local coffee shop discussion, thought I would bring to the board to see what the feelings are across the country...

How do you store round bales inside?

Do you stack them 3-4 tall on the ends in columns so air can flow between the bale stacks...

I I I
I I I
I I I

OR

Do you nestle them together sitting on the twine/net wrap so you can stack more bales in a given space...

0
0 0
0 0 0

Does airflow trump stack efficiency?

Thanks-
-Bill


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I stack em on their flat side on pallets anyways, so even if I go for the maximum number of bales per building, I believe I still get some air flow.

....,I I I I
....I I I I I
...I I I I I I
..I I I I I I I

And since they are stacked staggered, they have more of the sides of the bale exposed for more drying.


----------



## Haymike56 (May 3, 2010)

I stack mine in a Coverall Hoop barn on end. I could get one more on top but the loader wont reach. I used to stack them laying down but they come out egg shaped and the stack is less stable. With this method they stand up nice and they all look nice and round when I deliver a load to the customer. when stacking this high you should have a roll cage on the tractor or use a skidsteer with a ROPS for safety. A few years back a local guy was moving bales and as he raised the loader up the bale came over the back of the bucket and crused him. Good luck!

I I I I I
I I I I I I
I I I I I I I
I I I I I I I


----------



## wbstofer (Mar 13, 2010)

Bump! Can I get some more opinions on stacking??

Thanks in advance-


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

I stack mine outside, covered with silage plastic and the ends of the stacks are open. Mine are stacked most of the time on the flat side but I prefer to stack the bottom row on the ends then the next two rows on flats, I do it that way so the snow and rain sheds off.

I
II
III


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Haymike56 said:


> I stack mine in a Coverall Hoop barn on end. I could get one more on top but the loader wont reach......When stacking this high you should have a roll cage on the tractor or use a skidsteer with a ROPS for safety.


Haymike:

What equipment (grab and tractor) do you use to stack and how high do you go?

Thanks.

Ralph


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Haymike56 said:


> I stack mine in a Coverall Hoop barn on end. I could get one more on top but the loader wont reach......When stacking this high you should have a roll cage on the tractor or use a skidsteer with a ROPS for safety.


Haymike:

What equipment (grab and tractor) do you use to stack and how high do you go?

Thanks.

Ralph


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I stack mine on the flat side in columns on pallets. I use a bale hugger to stack. Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

I'm curious--I'm using bale forks on the front of my NH loader and can stack 3 high, round side down. This gets me about 220 bales 5x5 round bales in my Farmtek hoop building. I would like to go 4 high but I can't reach that high with my loader.

I am curious as to what bale grabs and tractors people are using to get 4 high stood on end. If I could reach that high on my FEL, I would get a grab since that would get me up to 25% more storage in my building.

Ralph


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I stack four high on end using a John Deere 400 backhoe. I've used the neighbors grab and hate em, too slow and leaves a gap between the bales. Too little pressure and you drop em and too much their egg shaped before you ever get em stacked. I have three spears on my loader and just stick em right thru the side then roll the bucket back.

Like seen here:

YouTube - Stacking Hay


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

To stack mine 4 high I have to stack 1 on top of another and pick them both up at the same time. Some tractors will reach 4 high. I buy hay from a guy that has a 4wd 7810 NH and I can stick the 4th roll dead in the middle.


----------



## Haymike56 (May 3, 2010)

rjmoses,
I am stacking 4x5 bales and I will stack them 3 wide and 3 high with the center column 4 high. This is for outside storage with an Inland Hay Tarp. Inside the hoop building I stack them 2 high and then have to shift 1/2 a bale to the side to miss the building on both the 3rd and 4th rows.
I am using a Bobcat 873 with a single spear. I set the bale on end next to the stack and put he spear about half way in just above the center twines. As mlappin said you roll the fork back and raise the loader all the way up and i can just set the bale on the fourth tier. I probably couldnt do this with 5x5 bales as the third level would be 15' high and not 12' as with the 4x5 bales. But all in all the bales hold thier shape much better when stacked this way and as long as you are making a solid bale the stack is much more stable I feel.


----------

